# WHAT IS A FREESTYLE METHOD????



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi guy's, I have been searching for the methods which top blindfold cubers use like haiyan zhuang and everywhere I get to know that they use a freestyle method.I tried searching this forum and also on google about what it actually is or any tutorials on it but i could not find any.

So what actually is a freestyle method and where can i learn it.


PLZ help me atleast this time because I already posted 2 threads and nobody even bothered to reply.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

Freestyle is doing anything you like. Really, you just apply any commutator, trick, PLL etc. you know.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 25, 2009)

In addition to what Maarten said, in a freestyle method you also usually solve the position and orientation of pieces at the same time.

Chris


----------



## Nuceria (Sep 25, 2009)

Freestyle is just that, it isn't a method in itself, you just solve the cube however you like. If you could track the pieces well enough, you could just use fridrich.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

So in a freestyle you do not have a fixed buffer piece right.An example solve showing the basic idea would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, I dont do orientation and permutation of pieces separately,I just use old pochmann and sometimes I use some 3 cycle of edges which i learned from turbo.


----------



## Weston (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had this questions also.

Heres what i do, basically for corners,
I know commutators or algorithms for any kind of 3 cycle such that my setup moves are only U and D moves when all the corners are oriented properly. 

In the past, I have thought that freestyle is generally no buffer piece, and orientation and permutation at the same time. The way I do corners, I dont have a fixed buffer but I do orientation before permutation.
Is this just called 3OP? or like half freestyle? or what?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 25, 2009)

Nuceria said:


> Freestyle is just that, it isn't a method in itself, you just solve the cube however you like. If you could track the pieces well enough, you could just use fridrich.


If you call that freestyle, then so is M2/R2 and 3OP.



rithvikmekala said:


> So in a freestyle you do not have a fixed buffer piece right.An example solve showing the basic idea would be greatly appreciated.


Not right. There are some examples in threads. Like this one that's still near the top of the front page.



Weston said:


> In the past, I have thought that freestyle is generally no buffer piece, and orientation and permutation at the same time. The way I do corners, I dont have a fixed buffer but I do orientation before permutation.
> Is this just called 3OP? or like half freestyle? or what?


It's 3OP.

Anyhow, freestyle can have a buffer piece, or not. It's called freestyle for a reason.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

Lucas,can you please tell me the reason?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 25, 2009)

rithvikmekala said:


> Lucas,can you please tell me the reason?



Because you can do whatever you want in freestyle. So you can have a buffer peice if you want but you don't have to.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

But I am still not understanding how you would use a random buffer.I tried but how do you make the cyclesetc


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 25, 2009)

You have the buffer, whatever piece it is, then do the cycles from that piece, like you would with old pochmann or 3OP etc.


----------



## riffz (Sep 25, 2009)

rithvikmekala said:


> But I am still not understanding how you would use a random buffer.I tried but how do you make the cyclesetc



After a cycle is solved, you don't shoot the solved buffer piece to another position, you just use another unsolved position as your buffer.

I don't think you understand... This isn't a method, thats why so few people do it. You just have to learn a bunch of commutators and algorithms that allow you to perform 3-cycles with any stickers on the cube.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 25, 2009)

I understand but what if the buffer piece ends up flipped.Also,I can learn 3 cycle algs from 3 locations only right because we do not get more than 3 cycles with edges right.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 25, 2009)

lolz0rs 
freestyle = 3 cycle
thats it lol


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 26, 2009)

OH...really!!

So freestyle is where you just learn a bunch of 3 cycle algorithms according to your own style right.

I also think that it is just an extended version of turbo.

one more question-Where can i get good algorithms for 3 cycle of edges or commutators?


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 26, 2009)

rithvikmekala said:


> one more question-Where can i get good algorithms for 3 cycle of edges or commutators?



Here is an extensive list of edge commutators.

Chris


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 26, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> lolz0rs
> freestyle = 3 cycle
> thats it lol


That's not true. I've seen Ville mentioning tricks like M' E2 M' E2 and M2 U2 M2 U2 in his solves. That's also freestyle.


----------



## riffz (Sep 26, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> rithvikmekala said:
> 
> 
> > one more question-Where can i get good algorithms for 3 cycle of edges or commutators?
> ...



That list will probably scare him away, lol


----------



## Gurplex (Sep 26, 2009)

your mom is a freestyle method


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 26, 2009)

Gurplex said:


> your mom is a freestyle method



I did not understand what you said and i really do hope it's not something bad.


Also,i don't think that you have to learn all those algorithms right,I think it's best if you just compile your own bunch of algorithms which we can execute easily.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 26, 2009)

Don't learn those algorithms. Understand how they work. That's the whole principle of commutators. They're intuitive algorithms which affect little part of the cube.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12268 is a good tutorial for understanding these algorithms and learning how to apply them in solves.


----------



## jacob15728 (Sep 26, 2009)

Do you understand what the word "freestyle" means?


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 26, 2009)

lol... i use "freestyle"
well at least i think i am
yea i guess u can use M E2 thing lol
i just use 3 cycles and any other algs that i know from cubing


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> lol... i use "freestyle"
> well at least i think i am
> yea i guess u can use M E2 thing lol
> i just use 3 cycles and any other algs that i know from cubing



Just so the noobs know.

Yoruichi = Alex Yu.

He pwns at bld.
Mega pwns.
Like super flippin hardcore pwns.


----------



## rithvikmekala (Sep 27, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Don't learn those algorithms. Understand how they work. That's the whole principle of commutators. They're intuitive algorithms which affect little part of the cube.
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12268 is a good tutorial for understanding these algorithms and learning how to apply them in solves.



but that tutorial is only for corners .I need one for edges.


----------



## mazei (Sep 27, 2009)

Same concept.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 27, 2009)

rithvikmekala said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > Don't learn those algorithms. Understand how they work. That's the whole principle of commutators. They're intuitive algorithms which affect little part of the cube.
> ...



If you understand how it works, you will be able to do everything with commutators.

I learned them with that tutorial to use in BLD a few days ago. After dominating setups properly (for corners), I tried to use them with edges. I could do any permutation easily, and I discovered an intuitive way to flip edges with commutators, too (example [M, F U' R F' U], that can be seen as a "cycle" UB-FU-UF and is analog to a corner commutator like [U, R' D R D' R' D R]).

To understand better how a commutator work, you should note that if a commutator is [A, B], then the three stickers are moved by both A and B, but every other piece in the whole cube, is moved only by A "or" B "or" none.


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2009)

ooh I like that edge flip commutator.
That will be useful in M2
since i don't know the special cases.


----------



## fundash (Sep 27, 2009)

Simple: Freestyle method is like a hybrid method, combined methods to make your own.


----------



## yoruichi (Sep 27, 2009)

simple: freestyle = 3 cycle


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 27, 2009)

No, it's not.


----------



## Lucas (Sep 27, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> simple: freestyle = 3 cycle



(U'RUR')x3
U2M2U2M2
EM2EM2
etc. They are also valid.

Free style is just "free" style.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 27, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> simple: freestyle = 3 cycle





trying-to-speedcube... said:


> No, it's not.





Lucas said:


> yoruichi said:
> 
> 
> > simple: freestyle = 3 cycle
> ...



It's not easy to argue with a former WR holder...


----------



## Weston (Sep 27, 2009)

Or someone that got the CR with a safety solve.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Oct 23, 2009)

I talked about freestyle with Chrise .He said my method is not freestyle .I have fixed buffer,and ererytime I solve two edge.There have 432 pair off edges (maybe ,I am not sure) and 378 pair off corners. So I have 1000+ formula.
All the formula is the best formula.I can finish every formula in 2 seconds ,and I can finish many of the formula in 1 seconds.Actrually I have 1400 formula. So ,when I solve the cube I just need remenber all the edge pair. When I remember one edge pair I can use the corresponding formula immediately,enen if I need not to think.So if my hand fast enought the BLD speed should fast than speed solve.But my hand is not fast enough.
I think even if using the method "freestyle",the best way is to find the fastest way to solve each paird of edge.So I think may my method is freestyle.I just to make every step of the solve to use the best formula .


----------

